# Rhinoceros Iguana (Cyclura Cornuta) Mo



## Agamid_lover17 (Mar 11, 2010)

Here is my other pride and joy, Mo my Rhino Iguana. I've had him since he was about a foot long and has almost tripled in size since June. My friend is baby sitting him until I get my larger apartment with the hubby but here are some pictures.

here's a video of him now [video=youtube;uV1CKTm5fGo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uV1CKTm5fGo[/video]







































This tank lasted all but a week





Snuggling in my sleeve at night


----------



## ex_oh_ex (Mar 11, 2010)

very cutee


----------



## Agamid_lover17 (Mar 11, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 11, 2010)

Wow, that is one feisty iguana. 
I love the way he ran to you when you came to the door.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Mar 11, 2010)

Awesome! I love iguanas!


----------



## Agamid_lover17 (Mar 11, 2010)

Geckoman said:


> Wow, that is one feisty iguana.
> I love the way he ran to you when you came to the door.


lol he was running to my friend mike in the video...hes the one whos watching him right now...he is definitely a spazz when it comes to food but he calms down immediately when you put your hand in there and whenever he wants to be given his daily dose of TLC


Rahni29 said:


> Awesome! I love iguanas!


thanks!


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 11, 2010)

awwwwwww He is beautiful absolutely gorgeous ....


----------



## Agamid_lover17 (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks! He's my big baby =] can't wait to have him home again.


----------



## euphorion (Mar 11, 2010)

what a gorgeous little dude!


----------



## Agamid_lover17 (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## jayden (Mar 13, 2010)

thats madd


----------



## Retic (Mar 13, 2010)

Absolutely fantastic, they are the most amazing lizard especially when they reach full adult size. I'm very jealous


----------



## Fran (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for that - my blue eyes have now turned green!!!


----------



## Agamid_lover17 (Mar 14, 2010)

Haha thanks guys! are they available to you guys too or no?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 14, 2010)

Agamid_lover17 said:


> Haha thanks guys! are they available to you guys too or no?


No, we cannot keep exotic herps legally with the exception of Asian House Geckos and Axolotls


----------



## Agamid_lover17 (Mar 14, 2010)

That sucks =[ I guess that's one advantage over you guys in respect to herp keeping. But I'd give that up easily to have some of your native reptiles.


----------



## naledge (Mar 14, 2010)

that video is so cute xD


----------

